# just a comment on the 21st century



## Ken S. (Aug 27, 2005)

The 21st century is an era that no heresy exists anymore as well as an era occupied by hundreds of heresies.

[Edited on 29-8-2005 by Ken S.]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 27, 2005)




----------

